# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Nhờ các tiền bố giúp đỡ ,chế con máy tiện cnc nhỏ nhất Việt nam.

## mpvmanh

Em có 2 con máy tiện  nhỏ, 1 con không có bộ bàn XY table nên em đinh chuyển đổi thanh CNC.
Hành trình khoảng 60mm, 
Thanh ray 9mm
Visme có lò so 10mm
Vexta size 60
Nguồn 24v.

Vẽ sơ sơ thì được như thế này.

----------


## mpvmanh

Tiếp tục.

----------

thienbao_8x

----------


## mpvmanh

Giờ em cần nơi gia công khung cho máy,
yều cầu xưởng có máy phay và máy mài và yêu tiên ở Sài gon.

----------


## Nam CNC

mới tìm được bộ XY chuẩn , full inox, ray con lăn, visme bi ren 2mm , nặng tầm 6kg hay 8kg gì đó không biết, bà chủ phán 2 chai , bác mạnh thấy như thế thì có tốt hơn là chế cháo và lắp ráp không ?

Cái này chịu khó làm mặt bích và tìm khớp nối là xong, nhỏ gọn xinh đẹp nhưng cực kì chắc chắn à.

----------


## anhxco

> mới tìm được bộ XY chuẩn , full inox, ray con lăn, visme bi ren 2mm , nặng tầm 6kg hay 8kg gì đó không biết, bà chủ phán 2 chai , bác mạnh thấy như thế thì có tốt hơn là chế cháo và lắp ráp không ?
> 
> Cái này chịu khó làm mặt bích và tìm khớp nối là xong, nhỏ gọn xinh đẹp nhưng cực kì chắc chắn à.


Hành trình bao nhiêu thế bác Nam

----------


## Nam CNC

hành trình cỡ 60x60mm hehehe .

----------


## anhxco

> hành trình cỡ 60x60mm hehehe .


Vừa rồi e nhớ ocutit với lại Q có bộ gần như vậy, hihi` e cũng nghiền mà mua về k biết làm gì.

----------


## Nam CNC

À hen , bác Mạnh hỏi bác Occutit đi , cái bộ đó cũng xơi tốt đó , nhưng cái bộ này nó nhỏ nhắn hơn , phù hợp với cái máy mini kia của bác Mạnh.... 2 tr là bà chủ phán chứ em chưa có phán mà.

----------


## anhxco

> À hen , bác Mạnh hỏi bác Occutit đi , cái bộ đó cũng xơi tốt đó , nhưng cái bộ này nó nhỏ nhắn hơn , phù hợp với cái máy mini kia của bác Mạnh.... 2 tr là bà chủ phán chứ em chưa có phán mà.


hehe, e không có ý quậy phá đâu nhá, bác đừng hiểu nhầm tội em!

----------


## Nam CNC

úi giời , em biết ông Mạnh , thấy hắn 1 mình bên đó tội nghiệp, chủ yếu là giúp chứ em buôn bán gì đâu.

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

Cám ơn  bác Nam nhé , 

Tại vì đồ em có hết rồi, với lại em muốn thiết kế theo một phong cách riêng.

Giờ chỉ cần gia công khung rồi lắp ghép vào thôi.

Thanks all

----------

unitec

----------


## unitec

giống cái mình đang định làm

----------

